# Gs Mk Ii Pocket Watch. More Information Please?



## davidrhowell (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently been given what I believe to be a GS MK II pocket watch which belonged to my Great-Grandad and was interested to find out some more information about it. I'm a complete novice to anything about this but did stumble across this page: http://www.royalsignals.org.uk/photos/watch.htm

If Iâ€™ve understood this correctly this seems to say that they were military watches issued between the early 1900â€™s and the start of WWII. I was wondering if anyone could shed any more light on the watch, it's history, when and where it was likely to have been made etc.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

I will post some pictures and more information shortly.

Thanks in advance,

Dave


----------



## davidrhowell (Feb 27, 2012)

As promised please find links to pictures of said watch. It's not in the great condition but hopefully these will help.

The back is engraved with an upwards arrow, GS MK II and then a reference beginning with "A"

The back of the mechanism (not sure of the correct term) has only the engraving "Swiss Made" and then the "F" and "S" adjuster which I assume means faster and slower?

Once again thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dave it is a British Military Watch the GS MkII I think the designation was active between 1929 and early 1950's

They used a variety of movements British and European when British weren't available

Probably not worth much but a military collector might find it if interest


----------

